# So who felt that earthquake/tremor?



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Apparently I didn't! But others did! Tell us your stories and your loss of bladder control 

Looks like it hit Pakistan, hope it was minor!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think I slept through this too... If it was from 3am until 8pm, I was asleep


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

I did feel it actually...my apartment started shaking around 0.30 last night...


----------



## Alina B (Aug 21, 2009)

Me too! It felt like there was a train or tram passing by nearby. The only problem was, there were no such thing nearby...


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Yep felt it. 7.2 in Pakistan.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I was already asleep and it woke me up. Reminded me of my years in Mexico City!!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow - didn't feel it at all around the Marina. Odd. 7.2 in Pakistan!!? Yikes!!


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Definitely felt it. I actually looked on the geological websites to see where it was! It wasn't scary or anything, but from my years of experience in Mexico, I knew what it was. Felt like small waves hitting a boat. Gentle rocking.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea it was 00.30 when i felt the tremor, having never experienced a tremor before (thank god) i did find it scary.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Apparently everyone in the building felt it BUT me! I've been told I could sleep through a nuclear war/winter but I wasn't even asleep at the time, I was awake lol


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I felt it here in China  thanks to our friend Ipshi who posted on Facebook, it was nearly 5:00am and freaked me out because my son's back home in Dubai and I thought it was something really serious. I'm glad it occurred in a remote part of Pakistan and that there's no serious damage.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> I felt it here in China  thanks to our friend Ipshi who posted on Facebook, it was nearly 5:00am and freaked me out because my son's back home in Dubai and I thought it was something really serious. I'm glad it occurred in a remote part of Pakistan and that there's no serious damage.


First time the earth's moved for you in a long time eh Pammy?


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

i dint feel, though all my neighbours felt, they even complained about things shaking.....i was awake and dint feel anything.......


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> First time the earth's moved for you in a long time eh *Pammy*?


Perhaps you'd like to edit your post Mr. Capp?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Perhaps you'd like to edit your post Mr. Capp?


Ooops!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Andy's long gone by now, probably hiding from you


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> Andy's long gone by now, probably hiding from you


Pammy's a pussy cat Moe, just needs to be stroked the right way...

Anyway, I didn't feel any earthquake, but I do recall the first one I felt in Dubai, I'm sat on the 9th floor of a 10 storey building, feel this tremor (it's early afternoon Sept 2005 or so). Virtually everyone runs for the lifts and then leg it outside and stand?????

Yep, underneath a flyover. I stayed in the building - far safer there.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL how did it feel to be the smartest one there

Oh and not to mention the chances the building would fall on them as they stood there!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> *LOL how did it feel to be the smartest one there*
> 
> Oh and not to mention the chances the building would fall on them as they stood there!


Believe me, it wasn't difficult - me and my countryfolk smiled, laughed and pointed amusingly.

Nothing changes!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Did not feel a thing, but red wine has that affect......


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

haha wonder if Dubai needs some earthquake/tremor awareness guidelines?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You hear of earthquakes happening all the time in Iran and Pakistan where the tremors are felt here. I'm far from an expert in construction or geology, so excuse my ignorance, but say there was a massive earthquake in Southern Iran, much bigger than the usual ones they have, what are the chances of it doing damage across the Gulf? That thought has always made me wary of living in places like the Palm.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

If it's close enough to this country then it could cause some damage but may not be enough to topple a building. Not sure about Tsunamis as the gulf sea is pretty narrow


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I was thinking more about how any underground tremors could affect the foundations of the artificial islands. Atlantis could be the most ironically named hotel in the world!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup! Considering there are already land holes around the place


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> Yup! Considering there are already land holes around the place


Nothing new to you any way Moe, eh


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

stewart said:


> Nothing new to you any way Moe, eh


Well it could be sunken land or you hopping around in your kangaroo


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

Hmmm now im thinking im on the shoreline, begining to think its not very safe!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

I felt it .and i thought i was feeling dizzy at the beginning..


----------

